# $6000 budget



## Gjb89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Been out of the game awhile, looking for 29er trail bike, not a lot of downhill riding here in FL. What models should I be considering when trying them out?


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Check out Clint Gibb's channel on youtube. He is a Florida rider and reviews a lot of bikes. I think he currently owns a Transition Spur



https://www.youtube.com/c/ClintGibbs/videos


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Seems like if you don't travel, say to NC or other gnarlier places, a short travel (120 or so f/r) bike should do you fine and that should be an ample budget.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

A Trek Top Fuel has been redone for this year. Look at the thread in the Trek forum for reviews and info.
9.8XT is a little over budget.
ASpec Epic Evo Expert is comparable at the same price. Link.
Pick your color and size and click find in stores.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

you wont beat one of these for the $$$$. The grey ones are on sale. Full XT build with Fox factory fork, shock and dropper. $5,200. 






eb1888 said:


> A Trek Top Fuel has been redone for this year. Look at the thread in the Trek forum for reviews and info.
> 9.8XT is a little over budget.
> ASpec Epic Evo Expert is comparable at the same price. Link.
> Pick your color and size and click find in stores.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

YT Izzo Core 2, if you decide you just want to spend the full $6k you can put a really nice set of wheels on it. Other than that the Top Fuel is sweet, the Santa Cruz Blur S TR would be fun, Rocky Mountain Element Carbon 50, or if you want to keep some of your money, the Aluminum A50.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

While we're at it, I'll plug my bike, ridden in Dallas, Texas, which is probably only a tad more rugged than most of Florida. Ripley AF. Gibbs likes it and it's a surprisingly good deal for a boutique brand.


----------

